# Medical Just came Back



## putz (13 Jan 2005)

jUst wanted to let people Know that my medical finally came back and it got cleared!  FYI i orginally applied on June 3 2004 and recieved a medical rejection for my lungs, went to my doctor had a PFS done and got cleared had my doctor write a note and It all came back excellent now! (Took 3  1/2 months for the medical to come back the first time and 2 months for the second).  Of course my Fitness test has expired now and the canceled my enhanced reliability clearance but on monday I'm doing the fitness test again and they are doing my enhanced security clearance again starting today!  Then I go for my interview.


----------



## sm0ke (13 Jan 2005)

Mind if I ask what sort of lung issue you had?  I only ask as an ex-smoker.


----------



## chriscalow (13 Jan 2005)

Big congratulations man, really.  I personally am waiting for them for the second time, but it's only been a few weeks this time.  I'm glad to hear it went a little quicker the second time around.


----------



## putz (14 Jan 2005)

With me I was an ex smoker and I had a slight wheeze in my left lung.  The medical stated that due to a possible need for further medication O would be rejected so I spoke to my doctor and he wrote me out a good letter of fitness and snet me for a PFS test and it came back great!


BTW thanks for the support


----------



## sm0ke (14 Jan 2005)

Thanks Putz - Good luck with the rest of the show


----------



## Huggy (16 Jan 2005)

I'm sorry but I keep reading that people are always going to their own Doc. For a note or a letter. Again please excuse my question, I don't mean it to sound disrespectful. But is the military like the insurance company one little problem and drop them like a bad habit unless they make a big deal out of it. I don't understand why so many people have to keep doing to their doc to get things check???


----------



## jonsey (16 Jan 2005)

Because your personal doctor knows your heath better than someone who only has your file to go over.  They're also in a better position to administer tests to double check your health than someone on the other side of the country.


----------



## J.F. (21 Jan 2005)

I would agree with Jonsey on this.


----------



## fleeingjam (21 Jan 2005)

The main med staff only know you by your file, and normally they ask to have things done before hands which involve doctors analysis or letters.


----------

